# طريقة حساب ابعاد افراد مخروط ناقص من الصاج؟؟؟؟



## eng.joOo (16 يناير 2015)

عاوز اعرف طريقة حساب ابعاد افراد مخروط ناقص من الصاج
إزاى أفصل مخروط ناقص يعنى لو حد طلب منى مخروط قطرة الصغير 80سم وقطرة الكبير 150سم وإرتفاعه 200سم
افصله إزاى من الصاج علشان أدخله على الدرفيل
وشكرا


----------



## احمدرضوان (18 مارس 2015)

معذرة على التاخير انا لسه شايف الموضوع انهردة
المرفق هتلاقى فيه الطريقة بالرسم
لو عاوز اى افراد فى حاجة تانية انا تحت امرك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------

